

Apple, thanks for the small details - eventhough

I'm not an Apple fanboy, but I will say one thing: Apple really emphasizes the small details.<p>Case in point, when you set any Apple laptop down on a table and use one finger to open the lid, the amount of tension is just enough so that the entire laptop does not lift up with the lid.<p>So many laptop manufacturers don't pay attention to this small detail.<p>Agree, disagree?
======
cschneid
The basic idea, yes. But on the other hand, my girlfriend's macbook (white
plastic) discolors easily, and even worse, cracks around the edges. It has
tiny spacer bumps on the lid that press into the keyboard layer plastic all
around the outsides. It then cracks a millimeter around the edges of the
plastic that surrounds the keyboard tray.

Anyway, Apple does it well, but has room to improve. However, they get my
money because they keep trying to improve.

